# Where to get Esbit in Canada?



## Takeo (3 Mar 2007)

Hey all,

I'm a civilian who loves the outdoors. I've always used a simple Esbit setup for cooking. It's light, effective and completely foolproof. I used to buy Esbit from a website in the US... but due to recent changes in postal regulations... it can no longer be shipped across the border. I've been searching Google all afternoon and making phone calls and have pretty much come up empty as far as a Canadian supplier goes. The closest thing I found... believe it or not... is a company in Toronto who make toy steam engines that use the small 4 gram tablets!?! I prefer the blister packed 14g tablets though. The small tablets are not blister packed (they'd stink up my pack) and you'd have to use 3 at a time to get a decent boil. I've tried all the camping stores and the scout store and an army/navy store... no dice.

So where can I get Esbit (14g tablets) in Canada?! Any help would be much appreciated. I'm located in Halifax, NS by the way.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Bomber (4 Mar 2007)

Are you talking about Hexi tabs?  Canadian tire and Le Baron used to sell the "world famous" brand of tabs.


----------



## BernDawg (4 Mar 2007)

Esbit is a brand name.  I used to use them in the 80's but havent seen them in a while.  The stove can use just about any solid fuel tablet however.  Some guys call them Tommy Cookers or Brit stoves if that gives anyone a clearer picture.


----------



## Takeo (5 Mar 2007)

Yes... it's a brand of Hexamine. I think it's a little better than regular Hexi tho'... less smell and less residue. Also, the Esbit brand tabs are a good size for cooking (14 grams) and they are blister packed... which is convenient... so they won't mess up or stink up your pack.

I know the Coghlans makes fuel tabs... and Canadian Tire sells a lot of their stuff... but my local one at least does not carry them. Maybe if I tried one of the bigger stores? Also... the Coghlans tabs are half the size and not individually blister packed. They'd do the trick tho'... if I could find them. I checked all the camping stores, Ron's Army/Navy, the Scout Shop and Cannex (seems they just sell laptops and such... not supplies).

Anyway... if anyone is interested... I have had some luck. Uncle Sams (www.armynavydeals.ca) sells exactly what I'm looking for... 14g Esbit tabs. Also, I heard that CP Gear will be carrying Esbit sometime in the next few months. And if you happen to live in Toronto, Uncle Sams has a store on Baldwin St. in Kensington Market... and they stock it. It's a lot more expensive from their brick and mortor store tho'. Cheaper to buy it online. Also, www.yesteryeartoys.com sells the small 4g Esbit tabs for use in toy steam engines... but the 4g tabs would not burn long enough for cooking... I don't think. You'd have to use 2-3 tabs at a time.


----------



## Takeo (10 Mar 2007)

Ok... here are the final results of my search for a Canadian source for 14 gram Esbit fuel tabs... if anyone is interested. The bottom line is that Yesteryear Toys is the cheapest Canadian source. $6.95 per box with shipping averaging about $6-$8 depending on your order total and location. Prices are all in Canadian dollars of course.


Yesteryear Toys
=======================================
Their site only shows the 4g tablets, but they  sell the 14g tablets as well. Located in Brighton, ON. Contact directly with info below.

Price
-------
$6.95 per 12 pack + HST + shipping

Shipping (to Nova Scotia)
-------
$6.95 + HST on orders less than $35
$8.95 + HST on orders between $35-$100

Contact Info
-------
Shawn Van Meeuwen
Toll Free: 1-800-481-1353
Phone: (613) 475-1771
http://www.yesteryeartoys.ca
info@yesteryeartoys.ca



Serg - eBay seller
=======================================
His auction and eBay store pages only show the 4g tablets, but he sells the 14g tablets as well. Contact directly at the info below. His distributor is Yesteryear Toys, so his price and shipping quotes are identical.

Price
-------
$6.95 per 12 pack + HST + shipping

Shipping
-------
$6.95 + HST on orders less than $35
$8.95 + HST on orders between $35-$100

Contact Info
-------
Serg
http://stores.ebay.com/Toy-Steam-Engines-and-Collectibles
s2y991@aol.com



Greenland Sales - Brian Elliot (AGS Labs Canadian Distributor)
=======================================
You can order directy from the AGS Labs Canadian Distributor. AGS Labs is, I believe, the North American manufacturer of Esbit. As well as the 14g tablets, they also sell the pocket stove kit (stove + 6 tablets) for $19.00 (item #62240).

Price
-------
$9.00 per 12 pack + HST + shipping (item #62242) 

Shipping
-------
Didn&#39;t ask... but it&#39;s shipped via UPS from Markham, ON

Contact Info
-------
Brian Elliott
Greenland Sales
Phone 604 320 0445
brian.elliott@chinooktec.com



Uncle Sams
=======================================
Online army/navy outfitter that sells the 14g tablets from their website. If you live in Toronto and go to the physical store in Kensington Market, the price is much higher than buying from the website. I was quoted $24 for two boxes ($12/pack).

Price
-------
$7.95 per 12 pack + HST + shipping

Shipping
-------
The website claims to offer free shipping... and on the invoice the shipping does show up as zero... however they then add GST (6%) plus a mysterious &quot;15% shipping tax&quot;?! That works out to a little MORE than what shipping would be. So shipping is not really free... and is in fact a bit high.

Contact Info
-------
http://www.armynavydeals.ca/
199 Baldwin Street (Kensington Market)
Toronto ON
(416) 597-9592



CP Gear
=======================================
Another army outfitter. They do not sell Esbit now but they emailed me and told me that they would be selling Esbit products within the next 2 months. They are located in Fredericton, NB

Contact Info
-------
Matt Fisher
http://www.cpgear.com/
Toll Free: 800-561-3040 (Canada)
International: 506-444-8959


----------



## TacticalMountain (28 Dec 2011)

I brought in a load of Esbit for the RCMP. Also Denatured Alcohol.  I have done a fair bit on testing on the Esbit now and compared it to the Coghlans product.  I think the esbit has less soot on the cooking items.  


_edit - .com link removed. No direct advertising without the Site Owner's approval
Thx, Milnet.ca Staff_


----------



## BernDawg (6 Jan 2012)

And then there's Wholesale Sports...

http://ca.wholesalesports.com/storefront/survival/fire-starters/esbit-solid-fuel-cubes/prod247819.html


----------

